# Biblical foundation of the term "Administration" of the Old/New Covenants



## JTB.SDG (Aug 17, 2020)

We know well the distinction and importance of the Substance versus Administration of the old/new covenants: They are the same in substance (essential nature) but differ as to their administration. My question is: Where does this term "administration" come from. My assumption is that it comes from Paul's words in Ephesians 1:10 (cf. 3:9) where he speaks of the "administration" of the new covenant. Is that correct? Interestingly, the Greek is _oikonomia, _which is where we get our English word "economy", which in turn, seems to be the basis of Witsius' treatise: Economy of the Covenants. Does this sound right? I'm making assumptions here but don't remember reading anyone explicitly saying this, so I'm looking for confirmation.


----------

